# الكترونيات صناعية وتحكم (سلامة صناعية )



## هانى شرف الدين (23 نوفمبر 2007)

كتاب السلامة الصناعية ​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (24 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

سلمت يداك اخ هاني وبارك الله بك على الكتاب القيم 

اسمح لي بنقله الى منتدى الصحة والسلامة المهنية حتى يكون سهل الوصول للمعنيين

الف شكر


----------



## M.E (24 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## sayed00 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراً للأخ هاني شرف الدين على الكتاب المميز
وشكراً للأخت صناعة المعمار على حسن تعاونها
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (25 نوفمبر 2007)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## fraidi (21 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (1 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## صاصاالغالي (7 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر اخي الفاضل


----------



## ماهر عيون (10 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور  والله


----------



## وليد الدبيرى (16 سبتمبر 2008)

Thank Very Much


----------



## جل اطفاء (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## وليد الدبيرى (18 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا الله يبارك فيك


----------



## احمدعبدالقادر (2 أبريل 2009)

شكراً للأخ هاني شرف الدين على الكتاب المميز


----------



## fraidi (6 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## mohamed lashin (6 أبريل 2009)

سلمت وأدعو الله أن يجعله فى ميزانك


----------



## ramyd (25 مارس 2010)

:73:اسمحلى ديعت وقتى


----------

